# 22 acres unfinished slip straw house/garage for sale in MO Ozarks



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello Everyone I'm just writing a quick note about our 22 acres and unfinished slip straw insulated house/garage that we're selling we need to relocated for a number of reasons and would love to sell to someone
who appreciates natural building 
thanks
Jonathan Stover
our Lands of America Ad

Cash price is negotiable
owner financing needs a large down payment


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ava is a lovely area!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sure would be nice if the OP would post pictures of the inside to see just how much work needs to be done.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The description indicates that the plumbing and electric isn’t done. Therefore, it is likely that the interior walls aren’t sheetrocked or finished yet.

If this was closer to family, I would make him an offer today.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Framing for rooms or just one big room. Layout?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

jonathanstover said:


> View attachment 90947
> 
> Hello Everyone I'm just writing a quick note about our 22 acres and unfinished slip straw insulated house/garage that we're selling we need to relocated for a number of reasons and would love to sell to someone
> who appreciates natural building
> ...


yeah, i would have blurred the house out too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t understand.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

The Craiglist ad is gone. So no good info exists.


----------



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> Sure would be nice if the OP would post pictures of the inside to see just how much work needs to be done.....


Sorry I forgot we had this ad up. This is the only picture we had at the time. 
i just posted a new link to our current ad that showes all we have done in the past couple months and has inside pictures. 
we are currently living in it so it is useable. The biggest things that are annoying and need work now are putting in a kitchen faucet And a bathroom door. Also the upstairs isn’t devided into to rooms yet.


----------



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> Framing for rooms or just one big room. Layout?


Sorry I forgot we had this ad up. This is the only picture we had at the time. 
i just posted a new link to our current ad that showes all we have done in the past couple months and has inside pictures. 
we are currently living in it so it is useable. The biggest things that are annoying and need work now are putting in a kitchen faucet And a bathroom door. Also the upstairs isn’t devided into to rooms yet.
The downstairs is one big room plus the bathroom is enclosed. 
the upstairs has part of the framing up to devide it into two rooms


----------



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

goodatit said:


> yeah, i would have blurred the house out too.


Sorry I forgot we had this ad up. This is the only picture we had at the time. 
i just posted a new link to our current ad that showes all we have done in the past couple months and has inside pictures. 
we are currently living in it so it is useable. The biggest things that are annoying and need work now are putting in a kitchen faucet And a bathroom door. Also the upstairs isn’t devided into to rooms yet.


----------



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don’t understand.


What do you not understand? I just posted the new ad link with more pictures. Maybe that will help


----------



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

TedH71 said:


> The Craiglist ad is gone. So no good info exists.


Sorry I forgot we had this ad up. This is the only picture we had at the time. 
i just posted a new link to our current ad that showes all we have done in the past couple months and has inside pictures. 
we are currently living in it so it is useable. The biggest things that are annoying and need work now are putting in a kitchen faucet And a bathroom door. Also the upstairs isn’t devided into to rooms yet.


----------



## jonathanstover (Sep 16, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The description indicates that the plumbing and electric isn’t done. Therefore, it is likely that the interior walls aren’t sheetrocked or finished yet.
> 
> If this was closer to family, I would make him an offer today.


i just posted a new link to our current ad that showes all we have done in the past couple months and has inside pictures. 
we are currently living in it so it is useable. The plumbing and electric are mostly done now just a few of the outlets still need finishing. The biggest things that are annoying and need work now are putting in a kitchen faucet And a bathroom door. Also the upstairs isn’t devided into to rooms yet.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

jonathanstover said:


> i just posted a new link to our current ad that showes all we have done in the past couple months and has inside pictures.
> we are currently living in it so it is useable. The plumbing and electric are mostly done now just a few of the outlets still need finishing. The biggest things that are annoying and need work now are putting in a kitchen faucet And a bathroom door. Also the upstairs isn’t devided into to rooms yet.


Pretty property you got there. Looks a lot like Texas.


----------

